# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Se inaugura la ampliación del Canal de Suez

## Jonasino

> La apertura del segundo canal ha costado, según las autoridades, 8.500 millones de dólares, financiado a través de bonos del Estado con un atractivo 12% de interés anual durante cinco años. La autoridad del Canal de Suez espera lograr aumentar sus ingresos hasta 13.230 millones de dólares (12.100 millones de euros) en 2023 frente a los 5.300 millones de 2014 (4.860 millones de euros), pasando de los 49 buques en tránsito en ese año a los 97 que proyecta que naveguen por la infraestructura en 2023.







> A bordo de El Mahrusa, el yate en activo más antiguo del mundo, el presidente egipcio Abdelfatah al Sisi -en riguroso traje militar- ha alcanzado este jueves la nueva hendidura que, a lo largo de 35 kilómetros, corre en paralelo al Canal de Suez. Una ceremonia a ritmo marcial ha inaugurado una ampliación ejecutada en 12 meses que el régimen egipcio ha vendido como el remedio a un país devastado por la represión, la polarización política y la depresión económica.
> 
> De regreso a tierra firme, en las áridas inmediaciones de la ciudad de Ismailiya, Al Sisi ha abierto una ruta que reducirá el tiempo de tránsito de los barcos y -según las cuestionadas cifras de las autoridades- multiplicará los ingresos de una vía por la que transita el 8% del comercio mundial. El ex jefe del ejército, que colgó el uniforme en 2014 tras urdir el golpe de Estado que desalojó del poder a los islamistas, ha estado arropado por líderes llegados de medio mundo, entre ellos el presidente francés François Hollande, y las máximas autoridades religiosas del país. La ministra española de Fomento Ana Pastor también ha participado en el acto.
> 
> "El nuevo Canal de Suez es un mensaje al mundo de que los egipcios prefieren la vida al terrorismo", ha declarado Al Sisi en un discurso en el que ha subrayado que los trabajos se han llevado a cabo "bajo azarosas circunstancias políticas y de seguridad", en referencia a la insurgencia yihadista que golpea a las fuerzas de seguridad desde la asonada, especialmente activa en la península del Sinaí con la que linda el canal.
> 
> "En el último año, Egipto no sólo ha proporcionado este regalo al mundo. La Historia recordará que Egipto se ha enfrentado a la ideología terrorista más peligrosa, que quemaría el planeta si pudiera", ha señalado, entre aplausos, tras proceder a la firma del inicio de operaciones del canal. "Tenemos la voluntad y la determinación de derrotar y erradicar el terrorismo", ha recalcado.
> 
> En la alocución, interrumpida por las bocinas de los primeros navíos que han cruzado el nuevo canal, el mariscal de campo ha presumido de que "los egipcios lo pueden hacer a tiempo", al cumplir el plazo de ejecución. "Es sólo el primero de miles de pasos hacia delante. Los egipcios necesitan demostrarse a ellos mismos y al mundo que son capaces", ha reconocido en una intervención que ha cerrado un actuación musical y un breve espectáculo de pirotecnia.
> ...








Fuente: El Mundo

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------

